# common sense vs faith?



## Bob2010 (Aug 12, 2015)

So my pastor made a decision for the church to raise funds for a great cause overseas.  It seemed rushed and like no solid research appeared to be done before the decision was made. I questioned  what happened with money when it leaves our church.  Something just felt off to myself and others.  Like a bad business decision was happening. We brought up concerns in meetings but the decision had been made. We will see how it works out. At the end of the day I do believe God called my pastor to this. He did too! No hesitation  on his part. He put it all on the line and has not turned back. That's faith right? God says do it. And he does. That is way better than a pastor who is not obedient right? Where does common sense and faith balance out? Does both have to happen? Please no Pastor bashing.  I have gone from thinking mine is nuts to really respecting his faith. Even if something goes wrong with the money.  Our Pastor stood strong and did what he was told. Thoughts?


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Aug 12, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> So my pastor made a decision for the church to raise funds for a great cause overseas.  It seemed rushed and like no solid research appeared to be done before the decision was made. I questioned  what happened with money when it leaves our church.  Something just felt off to myself and others.  Like a bad business decision was happening. We brought up concerns in meetings but the decision had been made. We will see how it works out. At the end of the day I do believe God called my pastor to this. He did too! No hesitation  on his part. He put it all on the line and has not turned back. That's faith right? God says do it. And he does. That is way better than a pastor who is not obedient right? Where does common sense and faith balance out? Does both have to happen? Please no Pastor bashing.  I have gone from thinking mine is nuts to really respecting his faith. Even if something goes wrong with the money.  Our Pastor stood strong and did what he was told. Thoughts?



I believe if it was truly of God that the money be given, the pastor and the church will be blessed openly; if it wasn't, then they won't be.

Common sense and logic go hand-in-hand, and I've never considered logic and faith to be good friends IMO.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 12, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> I have gone from thinking mine is nuts to really respecting his faith.



Why did you think he was nuts?




Bob2010 said:


> Our Pastor stood strong and did what he was told. Thoughts?



Unless your name is "Noah", I get a bad feeling whenever someone says that God told them to do something.


----------



## Bob2010 (Aug 12, 2015)

He didn't say exactly that. He felt called by God to do it. Alot of outside factors did not add up. Another church had backed out.There was urgency in funds needed right now. The exchange rate on currency makes the construction cost way lower. Seems more money is going than what the build would cost. That is just a feeling on my part. That stuff was not researched up front. Like this other fellow just said. Logic and faith are not good freinds.


----------



## Bob2010 (Aug 12, 2015)

When does good Stewardship become lack of faith?


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 12, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Like this other fellow just said. Logic and faith are not good freinds.


Only the Christian is logical.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 14, 2015)

I am of the opinion that every church community has a charisma, or a gift, or a unique function in the greater community, etc... or --a calling if you like that is unique to the community. This is just an opinion, a view.

It has been my experience that if " small church"  goes out of their unique calling, or go out of their bliss, they will fail as "small church". 

I would trust my spiritual instincts as a member of the church ahead of someone proclaiming they are called by God to do something special, especially leaders or church executives who can influence easily. (I would trust more someone saying and meaning they have been called by God for their faith to orient us or others, as individuals in the church, closer to Jesus! )

I would think twice if the numbers and the logic(s) did not conform to established facts such as the rigor of established accounting practices and the history of boots on the ground regards an endeavor.

Trust your instinct of what it is to be in Christ  today and to be a church. I suspect lone rangers who are issued orders from above.  On the other hand, I would suspect less orders from the whole congregation to a ranger. 

Just my view. And if following the resources of a church community ( money) for a project seems to entail worry... I would worry about the motivation behind the project... especially that someone says it is a project of special calling for THEMSELVES...

  ( People do say what they mean, and mean what they say... even when they don't want to, and this can be part of the reason sometimes things don't sit well with listeners--because what is said is not what is wished to be understood. Add vagueness, the obscure and holding back information, I think these are causes for worry. )

I think logic and faith are very good friends in a world where logic has many flavors... even within Christianity. In a church setting faith is the logic and the sensory bases for it starts with Genesis and is rounded up with the resurrection of Jesus Christ--who now at the right hand of the Father is head of the Church and the churches.


----------



## apoint (Aug 16, 2015)

Never give large amounts of money blindly. Too many out there playing off the goodness of the church.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 16, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> That stuff was not researched up front.



If that is the case then please tell me your pastor can PERSONALLY vouch for the person the money is going too.  
Any paper is only as good as the integrity of the person who signs it.  That being the case it's OK to support a cause if the integrity of the person/institution is known to be solid.  If not then it's slot machine odds.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 17, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Unless your name is "Noah", I get a bad feeling whenever someone says that God told them to do something.



Bingo.



Bob2010 said:


> When does good Stewardship become lack of faith?



I don't see those ever going opposite directions.

Look at the parable of the talents.  Positive results brought about positive praise.

Also, we are called to be discerning.  When Paul asked the Gentile Churches to give to those in need, it wasn't blind giving.  It was for the Church in Jerusalem...it was for those needing assistance.  It was for those willing to work, but couldn't find work due to persecution.

No, I don't think you can excuse poor planning/research on having "faith."


----------



## Bob2010 (Aug 19, 2015)

Be interesting to see how it shakes out. Been real quiet for a while now. No real progress reports to speak of. Feels like something is off or we don't have the whole story right now. I won't say God told me directly do something. I will say there are times my heart says God wants me to do something.  It SUCKS when someone tells you not too. I would have never gone on a mission trip or never told anyone about Christ if I didn't believe I was called by God to do that. I was told not to help some kids living in terrible conditions because the church should receive the glory for doing that. That my calling should be starting a ministry through the church to help all the families.  We'll I'm helping a team get that started.  Meantime I will take care of the few God put on my heart. Can't stand being told not to move in the direction I feel God is leading me in. Only difference I see in my rebellion and my Pastors fast decesion is his choice involves others money instead of his own money.  Sometimes it just seems you have to say I don't care what others think.  I know God wants me to do this. If you can't have that kind of relationship with God then why would you ever step out of your comfort zone to tell someone about Christ?  I kind of respect my Pastor more now then I did before.  He is not a stupid man. He knew this could backfire.  He has a extensive business background.  He makes really responsible decisions all the time. I'm just so over the passive church leader that has no balls at all! Don't move at all because you may upset someone.  I think I prefer a leader willing to put it all on the line because they believe that's what God wanted them to do.


----------

